# Going to Portland, Ore. - Any Ideas?



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

I'm visiting a college pal who has just become affianced. This means instead of sleeping on a couch and watching zombie movies for a week we will be doing civilized things.

Also looking to get a little fishing in.

Any input from the membership is appreciated.

Thanks,

Patrick

PS: May 20-27.


----------



## Srynerson (Aug 26, 2005)

You might want to check what sellers are located in the outlet malls on the Portland-Salem corridor -- you get to double-up on savings given the lack of sales tax. [8D]


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

There's a Brooks outlet (also Polo) off the interstate between Portland and Salem. It's about what you would expect, but you might find something. I discovered Oregonians are _very_ proud of having no sales tax. You'll hear about it from many people you talk to.

Go to Lincoln City and the coast.

Here's a pic of me with Sasquatch in Detroit, Oregon in March (I'm the one on the left):


----------



## gmac (Aug 13, 2005)

Portland is a great little city. While downtown is pretty nice (and easy to get around due to the free transit system) I'd suggest heading to up the Nob Hill part of town, round about NW 23rd. Lots of nice restaraunts and bars, good shopping for the ladies and just a pleasant place to wander around, particularly on a summer evening. Many of the eateries have tables on the pavement which creates a European sort of atmosphere.

Forget dressing well - you're in birkenstock and shorts territory here.....

------------------


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by AlanC_
> 
> There's a Brooks outlet (also Polo) off the interstate between Portland and Salem. It's about what you would expect, but you might find something. I discovered Oregonians are _very_ proud of having no sales tax. You'll hear about it from many people you talk to.


I might buy a fishing rod on the strength of the no sales tax. Or a Sasquatch statue to ward off my low-rent neighbors back here in Fat City, Conn.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Well, tomorrow a.m. is zero hour. I hate flying.

Just got off the phone with my pal and his beloved will be out of town for most of the stay, which changes the entire sartorial outlook. I have now packed and re-packed a dozen times, and now I can bring considerably less good stuff as we will be fishing Monday evening through Thursday.

So blue blazer and chinos for the plane; loafers for slipping out of at security. Two OCBDs and one polo for knockaround plus an extra pair of beater chinos. Requisite skivvies. One caramel-colored pair of gabs for the one restaurant night. One restaurant shirt (white BB non-iron - just what these are for!) A couple of wool solid ties that don't require any special packing. Boat shoes. Trying to decide if I want to squeeze in AE Bradleys. Yes, I do. (Slight possibility of job interview at a Portland paper.)

I already shipped my rods and fish pants ahead. 

What have I forgotten?


----------



## Thracozaag (Sep 5, 2002)

There's a terrific used bookstore there, I believe it's called Powell's? It was HUGE.

koji


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Thracozaag said:


> There's a terrific used bookstore there, I believe it's called Powell's? It was HUGE.
> 
> koji


Thanks. Also, apparently, innumerable thrift shops.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Mario's men's store. A "best" in the USA designation on most surveys on SW Broadway and not far a great old bar in the lobby of a hotel and I can't remember the name. 

The salespeople at Mario's will know.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

*Portland gets my seal of approval*

Portland's a very nice town. Lots of pleasant, rather earnest people. Terrible dressers.

Didn't make it to Mario's. Did have some decent action on the Deschutes River, though.

Flying, on the other hand, is horrible. The wait. The scrutiny. The unfathomable paperwork. The standing around. The overpriced everything. The tiny plane. The seats, designed for short people with no legs. The fat idiots in ill-fitting track suits who refuse to check their enormous carry-alls (lest they lose fifteen precious, high-powered minutes waiting at the baggage carousel) attempting to cram the things into a compartment that is clearly too small. The sidetrack into wondering why school personnel didn't notice that as children these people routinely poured way too much liquid into a glass and failed completely at any task involving spatial relationships. The further musing on why such nascent ********** aren't simply taken out to the shore, chained to rocks and left to wait for the tide to do its work. The begrudging appreciation of the snarky genius behind the airlines' solving years of complaints about bad food by simply eliminating food, except for a dry, discouraged sandwich and bag of chips served in an incongruous miniature shopping bag - the kind with a ersatz rope handle. The bags probably cost more than the sandwich.

The wait at Chicago. The crowds of people merrily yakking away on their cell phones, apparently willing for the entire world to overhear their wretched business. The boozers grabbing enough fuel at the bar to keep their blood alcohol levels okay until the next stop. The young women with their pudgy tummies showing, chewing gum and repeating the mantra "ohmoigawd." The High-Powered Executives, hair greased back, wearing a black unvented suit with the sleeves too long, square-toed shoes, a loud tie and an earnest expression meant to convey the intensity of commerce but looking more like indigestion. These people sit down, open a briefcase or laptop, and get on the phone to say things like "At the end of the day, we need to get 110 percent from your side, Ralph, so let's think outside the box and really push the envelope here." The Wandering Goobers, a family of six flying to San Francisco to visit crazy Aunt Sarah, who left Tulsa all those years ago and is always asking them to visit, not dreaming for a minute they actually would.

Yes, Virginia, there is a hell, and it's run by the American airline industry.


----------



## Thracozaag (Sep 5, 2002)

Patrick06790 said:


> Portland's a very nice town. Lots of pleasant, rather earnest people. Terrible dressers.
> 
> Didn't make it to Mario's. Did have some decent action on the Deschutes River, though.
> 
> ...


 Along with Dave Barry's description of the Miami airport, this is the most entertaining diatribe against flying I've ever read--Bravo.

koji


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

Patrick06790 said:


> Portland's a very nice town. Lots of pleasant, rather earnest people. Terrible dressers.
> 
> Didn't make it to Mario's. Did have some decent action on the Deschutes River, though.
> 
> ...


My exact experience when flying from Portland Maine to Charlotte through DC Regan National in November. Remember when flying was FUN?
Tom


----------

